# Can't get microphone to work...



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

I've recently installed Ubuntu 11.10 with Wubi and I have been trying to setup Skype on it but only my webcam microphone seems to work...

I have the Xonar DG 5.1 Sound Card and it's detected by Linux and I can play audio on it but the mic just doesn't want to work >.<

If it makes a difference, I've got a speaker system plugged into my onboard sound as well which I'm using as default sound for the time being.

Any ideas how I could get my microphone to work guys? Any help appreciated.


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

First of all. Have you confirmed that the microphone is fully functional?
Secondly. Have you chosen what microphone Skype actually should use?

You can access the options by pressing ctrl + o, microphone options are found under the Sound Devices button.


----------



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

Well my microphone is working absolutely fine in Windows 7, I'm using it right now on Skype.

But when I'm on Skype in Ubuntu the audio options only lets me select PulseAudio, not my soundcard or anything...


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

If you disconnect the webcam. Do you still not get the microphone to work?

If you connect the microphone to your PC do you get an entry in /var/log/dmesg ? Use the following command in the terminal to check it out.



> dmesg


----------



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

My microphone still doesn't work if I unplug the webcam sadly 

Also, that command isn't found? I'm guessing I'll have to install something?

Edit: I tried it with sudo and it seems to work.

I ran the command before and after pluggin the mic into the rear audio port and I don't think there was any change in the log D:

The microphone is part of the SteelSeries Siberia v2 Headset that I use btw.


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Doing some research a the moment. Currently installing Ubuntu 11.10 to try to replicate your problem.
I'll get back to you soon.

EDIT : Use Sound Recorder (Native ubuntu application) to see if the operating system actually records any sound.
I've also found out that PulseAudio is very limited in their microphone support and that it is recommended to use ALSA instead. I'll post 
ALSA installation issues as soon as I can.

EDIT : When I tried it at home I don't even get to pick PulseAudio as an option. You might be missing some drivers for your motherboards internal sound module as well as your sound card.
I'll keep experimenting though. 

If someone who is more experienced wants to help. Feel free. ^^


----------



## Eskapism (Oct 2, 2010)

I tried the sound recorder, with webcam unplugged, and nothing was recorded 

I installed GNOME ALSA Mixer two days ago but I don't really know what I'm doing with it haha

As for my motherboard it's an Gigabyte M68M-S2P so I'll try and find some drivers for it. My Xonar DG sound card should apparently work fine with Linux, but it's only microphone that doesn't I guess 

Appreciate the help you're giving me man


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Well. The ALSA mixer is only a mixer. No drivers or anything like that whatsoever. (From what I can gather).

Unfortunately I still haven't found a solution.


----------



## DVOM (Jun 21, 2002)

I've had problems with the mic in linux, however the actual problem wasn't that the mic wasn't working but that the volume was set to the minimum or it was muted.

In my install of ubuntu 11.10 I left click the volume control and select "sound settings" then in "select controls" put a check in "master" and in "microphone". That should give you the ability to adjust the volume on the mic.

On other linux distros I've had to install a different mixer to give me a GUI to adjust the mic volume.


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry for a late answer.
I have found nothing as of yet. Although I have tried installing ubuntu 11,10 on two computers with different hardware both of them got other options than AudioPulse by default in Skype.

I saw two Skype-entries in the package manager however. Maybe one of them is a "correct" one? (or it might just have been a bug or something).


----------

